# Fog lights



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

On my 96 200sx I can't turn on the fog lights with the parking lights. They only go on with the headlights. 
Is there any way to jump this and turn them on with the parking lights?


----------



## Clad (May 21, 2002)

This will tell u how.

http://www.se-r.net/electrical/fog_light_mod.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

Clad said:


> *This will tell u how.
> 
> http://www.se-r.net/electrical/fog_light_mod.html *


I don't know if that's the right link or not... but make sure it's for a B14. The B13 method involves doing it through the steering wheel. You want to do the wiring up by the parking light


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

wouldn't that increase the amperage through the turn/park lights?? eventhough it's just the control side of the relay?? anybody have problems with this mod and with aftermarket high wattage/amperage bulbs?? looking for comments before doing this mod, cause the control side of the foglight is through the rh headlight, and occasionally, i burn out my high beam on rh side when switching from low to high with the fog lights on, with the mod, like i said, would the problem transfer to the rh tur signal bulb?? seeking answers........anyone..help......


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *wouldn't that increase the amperage through the turn/park lights?? eventhough it's just the control side of the relay?? anybody have problems with this mod and with aftermarket high wattage/amperage bulbs?? looking for comments before doing this mod, cause the control side of the foglight is through the rh headlight, and occasionally, i burn out my high beam on rh side when switching from low to high with the fog lights on, with the mod, like i said, would the problem transfer to the rh tur signal bulb?? seeking answers........anyone..help...... *


I'm no electrical expert so I couldn't really tell you for sure about the signal coming back through the parking light. But what wattage foglights are you running? The maximum you should be running without running new wiring is 55W. That's what I have and I drive with the parking/foglights on *ALL* the time and don't have any problems


----------



## Clad (May 21, 2002)

It's for a b14.I did it to mine about 3 months ago and it works great.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

piaa platinums h3-55watts, polar-g visuals g-35 turns/parks, and 65/55w hyper whites, dang, what were they, oh yeah, sylvannia..
help.....


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Clad said:


> *This will tell u how.
> 
> http://www.se-r.net/electrical/fog_light_mod.html *



Thanks Clad! I am going to try that this weekend.


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

I've altered my wiring to have the fog lamps on with the parklights also. It's easy to do. If you need to know exactly which wires to splice / tap send me a msg either here or PM me. I have digital pictures of when I did it.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i already did it, and it works great, not too hopeful for any side effects, but ready for what comes my way......and the main idea is to hide everything and make it as if nothing happened...."i didn't do anything,it came that way"............


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

been running with it, light it up at dusk and at dawn, like a "creeper/stalker" mode, cool.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *been running with it, light it up at dusk and at dawn, like a "creeper/stalker" mode, cool......... *


I use the fogs/parking lights as a sort of daytime running headlights. I always have them on. The foglights alone are worthless (well, the old bulbs I had were incredibly bright and were good on backroads up to ~20 (I wouldn't recommend it though)) but they're good for others to see you


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was going to do it today but put my HVAC's in instead. Ended up having to resolder the wires to the face cause they fell off...it was a mess...but after some solder lighting up sweet...tomorrows task...rewire for the fogs!!!!!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

the fog light mod is now complete and is working perfect..thanks for the link! my little sister could of done this in 10 minutes...


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

9double8 said:


> *the fog light mod is now complete and is working perfect..thanks for the link! my little sister could of done this in 10 minutes... *


Hey, shut up! It took me 12  Well, that was after realizing the B13 was different from the B14 and the B13 directions wouldn't work! I don't think there even WERE B14 directions at that point!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

now i just have to put new lights in there..how are the PIAA's? and how much do they run?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

9double8 said:


> *now i just have to put new lights in there..how are the PIAA's? and how much do they run? *


They're a bit on the costly side. I got a set of Plasma Ion Yellow Bulb (part #13555) from www.autobulbdepot.com a little less than two years ago. They were awesome! The fogs looked nice and yellow like the Lexus IS's... unfortunately with using them as driving lights, I burned them out in a year. I bought the same exact part number but it came in as a "Xtra Ion Crystal Bulb" However, it's not nearly as bright... not even as bright as an OEM bulb you'd pick up at Pep Boys! I was dissapointed. So I figured maybe the part # on my old package was wrong and ordered a different part number... not only was that bulb not quite so bright, but this one was ricey bluish! Unfortunately, I still have that one in my car now (since January) I just don't have the will to take them out. Maybe when I start gutting the car this weekend.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i dont want the blue bulbs either...want to know the best "super" white bulb and that will last long...i am going to check out the link that you dropped....thx


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say get m-tec they are super super white bulbs. i can get the bulbs if that is what your lookin for only.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

how much? prolly would be cheaper to find them in IL then to pay shipping?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

piaa platinums, 35 bucks each....
extra 16 guage wires, electrical tape, wiring loom, 10 bucks.....
2.5hrs of labor to re-wire and hide, 70 bucks....
"creeper/stalker mode", priceless.........


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i give them for you for 60 bux free shipping.

and if you do find them IL it will be very unlikely cuz these are from Japan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I have a 1999 Sentra XE that I receintly customized the front fascia (on a Chev van! lol).

Underneathe the stock headlamps there is another 2-wire harness that is tied up out of the way. Is this the fog lamp harness? If so, what do I need to connect this inside the car.

This soooo reminds me of when I used to work in the shop for Toyota and all the wiring for all the options was already installed from the factory.

Jeff


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

most of the time, the harness is already there, wire-strapped to something waiting for the upgrade, then pop the black covers off the bumper and then plug and play......well there is also the matter of the switch that comes with the foglight kit.......
not like on the 99 SI, i had to cut the bumper, fit the bracket, make the trim cover flush, then install the harness.....


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*uh oh!!!*

I picked up a set of fog lights from a forum member and they look great now. Problem is I know I have the wiring in my 99gxe but I never thought of another switch being needed. Any info on the switch /cost, where to pick it up, would be greatly appreciated. A couple searches only yielded me this thread. Thanks. Pablo


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well you could either replace the headlight stalk switch with the integrated stalk switch for the foglight, or just route the lines for the control side of the foglight relay, to an inidvidual switch.......


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*ok but*

thanks for the input but where do I foind the correct wires. I looked through a haytnes volume and saw a parking light/foglight/ mod thread, but what do I need to do? If I get the appropriate stalk, do i need to rewire more ? Help. pablo


----------

